

HN cyclists: How about a new cycling forum? - paulsingh

I've been cycling for a number of years now (~150 miles/week these days) and have been getting a little annoyed with some of the existing cycling forums out there.<p>I pulled a little something together over the past few days (yay, for open source stuff!) and, if you're interested, would love to have a few HN'ers help me build a better cycling community.<p>Any takers? http://www.paceline.cc<p>At the very least, would love some feedback on the idea, the features (or lack thereof) or anything else you think is relevant.<p>Thanks!
======
paulsingh
<http://www.paceline.cc>

